# Some of my work



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Love all these outfits. I'd love to know where you got the patterns.


----------



## sherylaman (Sep 13, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

So so cute!


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

ooohh, love that red and white one.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Your work is just amazing!


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for your kind remarks. The Christmas outfit is an adaptation of a pattern by Patons PBN e 5137.

The colourful outfit is a free pattern - LW1362 Happy Baby. Below is a link. If you cannot access it, let me know and I can e mail the pattern to you if you like.

http://www.coatsandclark.com/cgi-bin/MsmGo.exe?grab_id=92&page_id=13962496&query=happy+baby&hiword=BABYS+baby+happy+

I tried to find where I got the pattern for the little girl's ensemble from without success. It's from Knitter's Choice, pattern number E982.

Hope this helps,

best wishes

Carole


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

All of them are just beautiful. I especially love the little Christmas outfit. So cute! I can just picture a little girl wearing that while getting her picture taken on Santa's lap!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful. The little red outfit for santa's little helper!! The cream set is adorable x


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Love them  especially like the Christmas Outfit  GREAT JOB


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice and beatuiful baby sweaters igot the green and purple pattern can yougive me the white baby sweaters pattern thanks


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are all just lovely,


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice. Love them all.


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Very, Very Nice work. Someone is going to be very pleased to receive!!


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Love these, someone is going to look so cute in that christmas outfit.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

amazing! Where can I get the pattern for the white set?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Carole - I guess I'll just go sit it the corner and eat worms.... Goodness - I thought I was an OK knitter, but those just put me to shame. 

I noted this pattern as I just fell in love with the red and white, (being a Christmas Carol myself), but then I scanned down to the little set - you must have designed the whole thing around the buttons - the colors are so perfect and then on down to that little cream outfit.... Love the inserts.... Sure hope I can find that pattern, Talk about a classic and smashing set... 

What is it with you English girls.... I've never seen such an amazing amount of beautiful baby clothes as comes out of the U.K. on this site. Beautiful, Lovely, Superb..........


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That little white outfit is just precious. As is the red one. They're all so cute. You must spend a lot of time knitting.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing stuff! _Really_ great work!


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

i could not access this pattern the white one for baby girl if you have this pattern please email me thanks my e mail is 
[email protected]


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Carole your work is amazing!
I tried looking up the christmas outfit with no luck. Is it in a book?
-Katie



CraftyDeville said:


> Thank you for your kind remarks. The Christmas outfit is an adaptation of a pattern by Patons PBN e 5137.
> 
> The colourful outfit is a free pattern - LW1362 Happy Baby. Below is a link. If you cannot access it, let me know and I can e mail the pattern to you if you like.
> 
> ...


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow how beautiful everything is.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! I love all three sets.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> Thank you for your kind remarks. The Christmas outfit is an adaptation of a pattern by Patons PBN e 5137.
> 
> The colourful outfit is a free pattern - LW1362 Happy Baby. Below is a link. If you cannot access it, let me know and I can e mail the pattern to you if you like.
> 
> ...


Is the Knitters Choice a pattern book or company. I searched and can not find it. I love your work and would love the hat and dress pattern.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very, very beautiful, all of them!!! Thanks for showing...


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

They are all beautiful - nice work


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Knitters Choice pattern
http://cgi.ebay.in/E982-Knitters-Choice-BABY-CHILD-CLOTHES-Patt-16-22-/140407595365


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

These are so cute, but the first one is my favourite


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow! All are gorgeous but I just love the red!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## kay50heath (Apr 25, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


absolutely gorgeous, what site can i go on to get those patterns?


----------



## Younggrandma (Aug 3, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful! Can you sharing the red one please? I have a 5 month old granddaughter & I can just picture her in this at Christmas time! I will look or ask my knitting buddies if any of them have the white set to share, but this red one, oh my!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

they are beautiful well done


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love them all. Have tried to find the red outfit but no joy, any chance of the patterns for this and the white one. Thanks


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

The red one - http://www.amazon.co.uk/PATONS-LAYETTE-Bootees-knitting-pattern/dp/B0035KD5QI
The white one
Knitters Choice pattern
http://cgi.ebay.in/E982-Knitters-Choice-BABY-CHILD-CLOTHES-Patt-16-22-/140407595365


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Those outfits are adoreable. What a great job you did on them. You are quite talented.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

All these outfits are awesome! You do beautiful work!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

These are just beautiful, love them all but the white baby set is my favorite .


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

Very nice.. :thumbup:


----------



## carolyn28562 (May 6, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous. I especially love the white outfit. Where can I get this pattern?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

these are all so very beautiful your work is outstanding!


----------



## Cornermouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work! Makes me wish for another little one.. oh no! I didn't really say that did I? Yikes!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very lovely!!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm "blown away"! Wonderful!!!
Virginia


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Abosutley stunning, great work!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I love them all but especially the off-white set. any chance of sharing the pattern, either the manufacturer and number or the pattern itself. LOve it. The christmas outfit and the other set just as lovely. Please send pattern to [email protected] if you don't mind of course


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful outfits.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

everything is lovely


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Ladystarshine (love the name)

Have a look through the responses, the links have been posted. Any trouble after that, let me know.

Kind regards,

Carole


----------



## Cathy McDermid (Sep 14, 2011)

What a lovely outfit. I managed to get the website where that pattern can be obtained. Try this link for those who would like a copy of that pattern. Regards Cathy
http://cgi.ebay.in/E982-Knitters-Choice-BABY-CHILD-CLOTHES-Patt-16-22-/140407595365


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my, how breathtakingly beautiful. Love them all but especially the Christmas Dress and bonnet.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

All of your work is so beautiful and professional!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


If my baby was wearing these outfits and outgrew them I would be tempted to put them in a shadow box and display them on the wall. So beautiful.


----------



## nanabanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your knitting is superb and all of the sets are lovely. Especially love the little white outfit. It is so adorable.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

All are sooooo precious! You do beautiful work


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice. Love the Christmas set!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cute. I think I am going to venture out form making dish cloths and dish towels and scarfs and try and make a afghan or some baby stuff.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful sets!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my! These are incredibly beautiful. Love the pleats on the red one. Amazing how the buttons were made for the sweater/pants outfit - and the striping placement. And the white, of course, is heirloom quality. BEAUTIFUL knitting. Thank you for sharing these with us.


----------



## hyacinth (Mar 7, 2011)

perfection, that is all i can say


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The whte outfit is georgous


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy Cow! What gorgeous work. You put the bar way up there and gave me something to strive for.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

they are all lovelythe little girls outfit is beautiful but the red outfit is stunning


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

All uniquely beautiful! I LOVE the way your color/trim/pattern choices customize your work to make it your very own.

The Christmas set will look SO adorable on a precious little girl for the Holidays!

I've made the "Happy Baby" set myself in bright colors for a new Mommy and she LOVED that it was "different' from the usual pastel new-baby sets. I also made the right leg in the stripe and the left as a solid to add to the whimsey--and added a simple stocking cap & booties to complete the set.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweet knits you've made for baby. So cute.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

Was the Patons Pattern (Christmas outfit) from a book or from their internet site. I can't seem to find it.
The Knitters' choice for the "ensemble" is not longer available on the Ebay site that was given.
I did print out the free Happy Baby pattern - thank you!



CraftyDeville said:


> Thank you for your kind remarks. The Christmas outfit is an adaptation of a pattern by Patons PBN e 5137.
> 
> The colourful outfit is a free pattern - LW1362 Happy Baby. Below is a link. If you cannot access it, let me know and I can e mail the pattern to you if you like.
> 
> ...


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful. And thank you for including the link to the pattern.


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

Absolutely inspiring! Excuse me. . . I must go knit.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Really beautiful work! thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Jems (Sep 6, 2011)

What beautiful outfits - my favourite is the red dress


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

what lovely work you do.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Cathy McDermid said:


> What a lovely outfit. I managed to get the website where that pattern can be obtained. Try this link for those who would like a copy of that pattern. Regards Cathy
> http://cgi.ebay.in/E982-Knitters-Choice-BABY-CHILD-CLOTHES-Patt-16-22-/140407595365


Thank you for the link. I found it, but would like to ask if anyone here happens to know where this can be found in the United States? I ordered a pattern from this source. I didn't mind the price of the pattern, but the shipping was HUGE! When it arrived, I saw why! It had been mailed from South Africa! I can't afford any more......

Virginia


----------



## knitchk (Mar 28, 2011)

simply beautiful little items!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

some one getting ready for christmas lovely


----------



## fletcher (Jun 8, 2011)

So beautiful! I am absolutely amazed at some of the projects I have seen here. What talent!!!! You guy are amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Honey, you have raised the bar so high I can't even see it. They are all fabulous. I love, love, love the little decorations on the white one. They don't look like they would be hard to do, and they take the outfit just over the top.


----------



## annag131 (Mar 4, 2011)

breath taking work...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

beautiful, work


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

These are all beautiful. Love them. May we have the patterns, please?


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just beautiful, they make me smile!


----------



## grammajane (Aug 3, 2011)

Lovely garments, so well made. I'd love to know where you got your patterns from too"


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

I love the outfits!!! Can you tell me where you got the pattern for the red set and which yarn you used, thank you!
[email protected]


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


Oh my gosh! They are beautiful...... You do lovely work!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the red outfit! Also, the dress set! Would love to know where you got the patterns. I have a granddaughter due in late December!

Thanks in advance.

Judy


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


Could you please tell me where I could find the little beige dress outfit, the third one on this post. I really like it.

Name of the book or the site.

thank you in advance for the information.

Monique


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Very nice work!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Those are the cutest baby outfits. I especially love the red and white one. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing.

Bev


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

all are beautiful. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Carole, your work is absolutely stunning!!! All the baby ensembles are just beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Did anyone find the link to the Red Christmas dress? I still have not found it.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## hudakore (Sep 14, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

What lovely outfits, love the Christmas one, pitty it is so hot in Oz at Christmas otherwise I would make one.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh :thumbup: What work, so gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. Love them all. :thumbup:


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Just adorable - could I please have the pattern for the little red Christmas dress - priceless!
[email protected]
Many thanks
casers


----------



## SylvesterL (Mar 21, 2011)

The work on these outfits is gorgeous. I hope I don't offend anyone with my next question/observation. Why don't people read what has been posted before they ask the same question over and over and over again? The information about the patterns was included in the original post, but people asked for that same information repeatedly.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have often wondered that myself, Sylvester.



SylvesterL said:


> The work on these outfits is gorgeous. I hope I don't offend anyone with my next question/observation. Why don't people read what has been posted before they ask the same question over and over and over again? The information about the patterns was included in the original post, but people asked for that same information repeatedly.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I found the pattern, Sirdar 1267, on Amazon. I think she altered it so that the lace was knitted in.
If it is right I have sent for the pattern and should get it soon.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I ask the question because I can't find the pattern!!!


----------



## Craftylady31 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful work you have been busy , pleasure to look at.


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I could not find the pattern under Patons PBNE5137. Could you please e-mail to me at: [email protected]


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautifully done...you are a true artist.
FYI...if you go to your profile and at least show what country you are from ..some of us can relate to you better.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Camilla



CraftyDeville said:


> Here are a few things that I made recently. (Hopefully they will be attached when I post this)


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

THESE ARE BEAUTIFUL !!! ESPECIALLY LOVE THE RED SET AND THE LAST SET!!! SOME LUCKY BABY GIRL WILL LOOK STUNNING IN IT!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree with the ladies from the UK...their work is superior!!!!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Carole - I guess I'll just go sit it the corner and eat worms.... Goodness - I thought I was an OK knitter, but those just put me to shame.
> 
> I noted this pattern as I just fell in love with the red and white, (being a Christmas Carol myself), but then I scanned down to the little set - you must have designed the whole thing around the buttons - the colors are so perfect and then on down to that little cream outfit.... Love the inserts.... Sure hope I can find that pattern, Talk about a classic and smashing set...
> 
> What is it with you English girls.... I've never seen such an amazing amount of beautiful baby clothes as comes out of the U.K. on this site. Beautiful, Lovely, Superb..........


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

same here, could not find the pattern with the information given.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing the pattern info.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful!! all three of them,


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the red set.


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYONE BY ASKING FOR THE PATTERN TO THE RED SET.
I DID READ WHERE TO GET THE PATTERN, BUT I COULDN'T FIND IT!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't feel badly as I could not find it either.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I THINK I KNOW WHERE ALL THIS CONFUSION IS COMING FROM....

PEOPLE LOVE THE PICTURE OF WHAT THEY SEE AND WHILE READING THE POST BY CAROLE ON WHERE ALL THE PATTERNS ARE LOCATED,( AND SHE CLEARLY TOLD US )THEY MISS READ HER DIRECTIONS.(WHICH CAN BE EASY TO DO SOMETIMES) PEOPLE ARE THINKING THE WEBSITE SHE GAVE ,IS GOING TO GIVE THEM "ALL 3 PATTERNS" WHEN IN FACT IT IS ONLY FOR THE MIDDLE SET SHE KNIT(AS SHE STATED IN THAT NOTE),NOT THE RED SET NOR THE WHITE SET. IF YOU READ ALL THE OTHER COMMENTS FROM THE OTHER PEOPLE THEY WILL FIND THAT ON "PAGE 3" OF THAT FORUM (OR THREAD) THE SITE WAS GIVEN FOR THE OTHER 2 PATTERNS BY ANOTHER HELPFUL PERSON WHO FOUND OUT WHERE THEY WERE. I FIND IT HELPFUL AFTER READING SOMETHING THAT CATCHES MY EYE TO TAKE THE "TIME" TO READ "ALL THE COMMENTS MADE" AS THE ANSWER ALWAYS POPS UP SOMEWHERE IN THAT THREAD!! YES IT DOES TAKE TIME BUT THE ANSWER IS THERE FROM SOMEONE!!
I HOPE THIS HELPS SOME FOLKS OUT !!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Casers DON'T BE SORRY!! YOU JUST MISS READ HER NOTE IS ALL. (EASY TO DO) SHE JUST GAVE US THE PATTERN NUMBER FOR THE RED SET AND STATED THAT SHE ALTERED IT A BIT.( NO WEB SITE INCLUDED FOR THAT ONE) 
THE WEB SITE SHE GAVE WAS FOR THE PURPLE/GREEN SET ONLY.
IF YOU SCROLLED DOWN TO READ ALL OTHER COMMENTS MADE BY OTHERS YOU WILL SEE THAT ON "PAGE 3" THE ANSWER YOU WERE LOOKING FOR WAS GIVEN BY ANOTHER HELPFUL LADY FOR THE RED SET AND THE WHITE SET. BUT REMEMBER CAROLE TOLD US SHE "ALTERED THE PATTERN" SO INSTEAD OF WHITE SHE KNIT RED AND WHITE AND ANY OTHER CHANGES YOU MAY SEE. WE HAVE TO REMEMBER WHEN SOMEONE SAYS "ALTERED" IT MEANS TO CHANGE IT FROM IT'S ORIGINAL FORM SO DON'T LOOK FOR THE PATTERN TO BE THE SAME AS THE PICTURE YOU SEE THAT YOU LIKE. I HAVE SEEN THIS ERROR MADE MANY TIMES ON HERE AND SOME FOLKS GET TICKED OFF AT OTHERS WHEN THIS ERROR IS MADE....IT HAPPENS TO US ALL....IN SOME FORM OR ANOTHER...WE ARE NOT PERFECT !! TRUST ME I MAKE MISTAKES ALL THE TIME !!!LOL 
I HOPE THIS HELPED YOU FIND THE PATTERNS YOU WERE LOOKING FOR.





casers said:


> SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYONE BY ASKING FOR THE PATTERN TO THE RED SET.
> I DID READ WHERE TO GET THE PATTERN, BUT I COULDN'T FIND IT!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Each one is equally lovely. Well done.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think stubbynose has explained it quite well. The red set looks completely different in the link. It is amazing how much difference a different colour and yarn used can make an outfit look completely different but they are both lovely. Kathleen


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Your work is beautiful. I love every outfit. I can tell that you are a "serious" knitter with a great deal of experience. Keep up the good work!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

thanks Kathleen!! I hope I explained it well....I hear others getting frustrated at people and I feel so bad for them as I honestly feel they tried but just couldn't see the small error of their ways!! Sometimes we want things to be easy and we make them harder than it really is by thinking too hard or reading to fast and make mistakes. Yes, I realize some folks want the easier way out but those are far and few between. This forum can be tricky to understand especially for newbies and people who are not computer wizards!! My thinking is as follows: give a helping hand when you can,and if you don't like what you read..don't comment on it...move on to the next comment!! why frustrate yourself..On that note::: Happy crafting everyone!! 



KBW-1953 said:


> I think stubbynose has explained it quite well. The red set looks completely different in the link. It is amazing how much difference a different colour and yarn used can make an outfit look completely different but they are both lovely. Kathleen


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Balm to my spirit looking at these.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just love all of them, the colors on the sweater and leggins are great :thumbup:


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR EXPLANATIONS, I SURE DIDNT WANT TO OFFEND ANYONE WHEN ASKING FOR A PATTERN.
I ENJOY THIS GROUP AND AM LEARNING A LOT AND AS SOON AS I FIGURE IT OUT, I WILL ALSO SHARE PATTERNS AND PICTURES.
MANY THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE.
CASERS


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

These are "to die for"! What kind of yarn did you use for the red/white? The red yarn looks like velvet. The white set is my favorite - cutest patterns EVER!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Super work.

Absolutely great.


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> These are "to die for"! What kind of yarn did you use for the red/white? The red yarn looks like velvet. The white set is my favorite - cutest patterns EVER!


Thank you so much. Nothing special, just basic acrylic for the red and white eyelash yarn for the fur effect.

Best wishes,

Carole


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

absolutely BEEEutiful


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Your work is lovely, and thank you for sharing the patterns
judy in oz


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

You do gorgeous work. Love all the items and wonderful colors!!


----------



## mepooh2 (Sep 16, 2011)

All these items r very nice!! But my favorite is the little red outfit!! It has truly gotten me n the Xmas spirit.


----------



## mheath (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutley beautiful. Would you share the patterns. I have two new Grand daughter and love the red and white outfit for christmas.


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,

The Christmas outfit is an adaptation of a pattern by Patons PBN e 5137. Don't get confused when you see it as it's all in white, I just used red yarn and white eyelash yarn for the trim.

Hope this helps

Best wishes

Carole


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm having problems finding the pattern with the information you gave me. I went into PatonsPBNe5137 and said that there isn't such a pattern. This is for the white sweater that you did in red with white eyelash trim. If you can help me find this any other way, i'd appreciate it.

thanks,

lori


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautifull work, could you please send me the patterns, my granddaughter will be born i December, I already made a blanket, hat, booties and I would love to make this things too. Thanks. 
My email is [email protected]


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

basiamo said:


> Beautifull work, could you please send me the patterns, my granddaughter will be born i December, I already made a blanket, hat, booties and I would love to make this things too. Thanks.
> My email is [email protected]


Hi,

Try this link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PATONS-LAYETTE-Bootees-knitting-pattern/dp/B0035KD5QI

I only have hard copies of the pattern and no scanner so I'm unable to send you the patterns, but the above link will get you to the pattern you're looking for.

Best wishes,

Carole


----------



## speechy22 (Sep 4, 2011)

They are absosutely lovely!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Well these are just wonderful. happy days.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear Carole, 

I hope you realize the effect you had on the availability of the patterns.. gone in a flash on ebay usa once you posted the gorgeous red outfit. None available yet. I have never seen nor heard of Knitters Choice here in the US. I love the ivory set and the red dress but cannot get them. I am going to try to see if the site you gave amazon uk will send to me. I have tried ACMoore, Hobby Lobby, Michael's and JoAnn's. I have two more private shops to try. I'd love to make the ivory one but it is in the wind for me.. if you know of a place or store in the USA that carries Knitters Choice please PM me or post. Thanks so much for your inspirations. Lorraine


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Dear Carole,
> 
> I hope you realize the effect you had on the availability of the patterns.. gone in a flash on ebay usa once you posted the gorgeous red outfit. None available yet. I have never seen nor heard of Knitters Choice here in the US. I love the ivory set and the red dress but cannot get them. I am going to try to see if the site you gave amazon uk will send to me. I have tried ACMoore, Hobby Lobby, Michael's and JoAnn's. I have two more private shops to try. I'd love to make the ivory one but it is in the wind for me.. if you know of a place or store in the USA that carries Knitters Choice please PM me or post. Thanks so much for your inspirations. Lorraine


Hi Lorraine,

You may be able to buy the pattern here:

http://na.test.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=29828885&mo=auction

I have never used this site so I cannot vouch for it, and although there's no picture, it reads like the same pattern as the cream set. Good luck!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Carole but the security for this site is not approved at all by my protection on my computer. It will not allow me to sign on and when I try it bumps me to places I do not want to be but thanks anyway. It stated it was a discontinued pattern. The price was right but the process was a little shady. I'll keep looking. Thanks so much for your time and trouble. Lorraine


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

I got the pattern for pants and sweater, could you email me the other 2 patterns? Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

basiamo said:


> I got the pattern for pants and sweater, could you email me the other 2 patterns? Thanks.
> [email protected]


Hi,

Try this link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PATONS-LAYETTE-Bootees-knitting-pattern/dp/B0035KD5QI

I only have hard copies of the patterns and no scanner so I'm unable to send you them, but the above link will get you to one of the patterns you're looking for.

best wishes

Carole


----------



## speechy22 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you ever so much.


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

your work is absolutely wonderful, to heck with the patterns, everyone should get you to do it. I know this isn't possible but your work is so wonderful , it would be great to have you do them. My wish list is to do knit as beautiful as you do.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

These are so precious and creative as well as crafted well! Lovely!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww all are so beautiful.


----------



## wishicould (Nov 5, 2011)

wow, they're all beautiful, but i'm wowed by the xmas outfit and the last one too!


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

I must have the patterns to the coat, dress and hat, it would be perfect for my granddaughter coming home from the hospital, my email is [email protected]


----------



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

Elizabeth5111 said:


> I must have the patterns to the coat, dress and hat, it would be perfect for my granddaughter coming home from the hospital, my email is [email protected]


Hi,

Thank you for your interest. Unfortunately the pattern seems to be in short supply, but does occasionally come up on ebay and other auction sites. The info you need to search for this is:-

E982 Knitter's Choice BABY & CHILD CLOTHES Patt. 16-22"

Best wishes

Carole


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,all of them!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Love them all!


----------

